# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Low dose Chemo

## KarenH

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe auf der Suche nach Alternativen zur normalen Chemo bei meinem Vater (80 Jahre), den Erfahrungsbericht von Jürg .. gelesen, der eine niedrig dosierte Chemo mit Taxotere gemacht hat.

Dies hört sich sehr gut an, zumal die Nebenwirkungen nicht so stark waren.
WEiß jemand, wie der weitere Verlauf bei "Jürg" war oder hat auch Erfahrungen mit "low dose"?

Viele Grüße

Karen

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Karen,

das weiss sogar der Jürg selbst. Er hat im Anschluss an seine 4 Zyklen Chemo eine Therapie mit Low Dose Ketoconazol eingeleitet (die Ergänzung seines Berichts beim KISP ist in Arbeit) und sitzt mit PSA 0.92 vergnügt hinter seinem PC. Für Einzelheiten kannst Du Dir sein Profil anschauen.

Gruss und beste Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## KarenH

Lieber Jürg

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Entschuldige, dass ich Dich nicht selbst angesprochen habe, aber ich kann noch nicht so gezielt mit dem Forum umgehen (EDv technisch gesehen).

Ich habe meinem Vater geraten, dem Uro und dem Krankenhaus Deinen Fall mal zu zeigen, da ich diesen für ihn für eine gute Alternative halte und hoffe, dass sein Fall/Krebs nicht so anders ist als Deiner. Seine PCa Vorgeschichte ist es eigentlich nicht.

Er wird dieses Jahr 80 und viele halten eine Chemo mit den Nebenwirkungen daher für nicht angezeigt (siehe auch mein Thema: welches Krankenhaus).

Vielen herzlichen Dank an Dich und
in die Schweiz (habe ich gerade beim Skiurlaub wieder sehr genossen)

Karen H.

----------

